# Anyone racing on a 2011 Allez E5 OSBB frame?



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Would like to know if anyone on the forum here is racing either road races or criteriums
with a 2011 Allez E5 OSBB frame? If so I'd like to hear your comments, and about your build. 

Thanks.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be racing on one this coming season. Here's a link to my review of the frameset:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/2012-allez-osbb-w-sram-rival-build-266122.html

In brief: It's as good or better than a CAAD9, in my opinion. The CAAD9 was and still is considered among the best crit and overall road frames around.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I saw the 2012 Allez E5 in the bike store last weekend. I am still tempted to buy this frame-set and use it as my back-up bike. IMHO this frame is by far the best value-for-money in the entire line-up of Specialized road bikes.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Girlfriend is and she has yet to finish out of the top 4 in the 6 races she's got with it. All crits. Allez Evo with K Elites, Zipp SC SL bar and stem, Thomson post. 

I race an SWORKS and am jealous.


----------



## ajcsk8r (Jun 20, 2011)

i cracked an Orbea Opal (carbon) on the 8th lap of an 8 lap circuit race! (two guys in front of me touched wheels and dumped it) After much research i decided on the 2010 allez e5, the bike handles just as well as my full carbon opal, weighs a touch heavier. the tricle down effect is apparent on this bike(same geo as tarmac) The best thing about this frame is the pricepoint, so if you do crash it you are not out a ton of money!! 


Mine is full sram red, easton carbon bar/stem, reynolds assault with powertap rear hub!! i believe it weighs just over 17pounds


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

I own a bike shop. I'm on an '11 E5 comp, only thing stock is the frame, stem and fork...Red/force mix down in the 16lb range ready to ride. Efficient, snappy, and handles very well. On longer rides, I like to throw on some 25c tires and lower the pressure to smooth things out.


----------

